# Does the Maid Demand Spotless Mirrors ?



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been cleaning my windshields for years with Bon-Ami. I don't generally find I need it inside but it definitely helps if there's matter to be removed, like bug splatter.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

stick\shift said:


> I've been cleaning my windshields for years with Bon-Ami. I don't generally find I need it inside but it definitely helps if there's matter to be removed, like bug splatter.


I'll have to admit, I get a little ruffer with those bugs that call my windshield the grave site. I go for the 0000 steel wool with a drop or two of Zip Wax car wash detergent.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I' pretty far north - if you're further south, I'm sure you're cleaning more bug carcasses than I am


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I cleaned many a reflector in arc-lamps using Bon-Ami!








*from the Bon Ami website*


----------

